# Chaparral 2d Lowered



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I finally got to lowering the Chaparral 2d I run in our BSRT 905 class. She looks outstanding. My tracks not up so I don't know how she handles. 


AFX Chaparral 2d



It's sitting on a BSRT 905 chassis with .440's on the rear, and .345's on the front. The gap fills up quite a lot on a stock SuperG-Plus. 









So my hands gave up due to arthritis so the next time they are in the mood I'll work on getting a bit lower.....but She looks good as is.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Love these things. 



I'd like to get down to the top of the wheel lip when sitting on a stock SuperG-Plus chassis. Maybe as low as I got the GT40's my Wife and GrandDaughter run in our BSRT 905 class.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


RjAFX said:


>


Like that pic RX... :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM
P.S. Nice lowering work too...


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

It's really not all that hard to do......for me it's all about my hands and the arthritis they enjoy so much. So they were feeling purdy damn good so that's the first thing I did. Like so many AFX cars it needed lowering, and because it's one I race it needed to be done ASAP. Turned out nice if I do say so myself.



I wish it was as easy as the GT40's.....all ya do is snap in a drop body clip from Terry Flynn at HardenCreekSlotCars. 





I bought 35 of those drop clips, and just ordered another 20. I don't know why I only ordered 20....I should have gotten a hundred because I'll end up lowering everything that's on a SuperG-Plus. Then I'll end up putting a SuperG-Plus chassis in everything that didn't come with one just to get the look.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> It's really not all that hard to do......for me it's all about my hands and the arthritis they enjoy so much. So they were feeling purdy damn good so that's the first thing I did. Like so many AFX cars it needed lowering, and because it's one I race it needed to be done ASAP. Turned out nice if I do say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!! :grin2:
Got a "Link" to "Where" to Get the "Drop-Clips" (??)
and, do you need to "Alter" the Wheel-Wells to make 'em "Work" ??
Hoping "NOT" on that "Issue" .. do the "Tire-Dia." need to be changed-out (??).. If SO, to "What Dia" ??
I LOVE This NEW, More-Authentic looking Chassis stance!!! :grin2:

GT-Freak, Bubba (the Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Search
Viper Scale Racing
HardenCreekSlotCars 

Bubba the tire fit is different for every car you lower, and I have not, and will not alter/cut any wheels wells. The rules in each of the classes we race say wheel wheels can not be altered in any way so not even will they be cut or ground on any of my track cars, not that would ever do that anyway.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> Search
> Viper Scale Racing
> HardenCreekSlotCars
> 
> Bubba the tire fit is different for every car you lower, and I have not, and will not alter/cut any wheels wells. The rules in each of the classes we race say wheel wheels can not be altered in any way so not even will they be cut or ground on any of my track cars, not that would ever do that anyway.


TY :wink2:
yes, it "Bug's" the .... Out of Me, When I finally find a car/body I wanted & later, find out that the wheel-wells have been "Altered" 

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Stock......Not Stock


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

OOoooooooo.....


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> Stock......Not Stock


DROOL !!!! :wink2:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Looks good donut.....yummm.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Awesome........where do you get these clips?


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

As posted above
From Terry Flynn at
ViperScaleRacing and
HardenCreekSlotCars

It sets most cars down without any mods. Makes the Javelin sit real nice. 



Does wonders for the Monza


----------

